# My new ASFs!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

THEY ARE SO SWEET! AIEEEEE.  
I'm in love with them, really, hahah.
They all loooove cheek and ear rubs, and all are really handleable. They're nippy, but I haven't gotten tagged yet. They don't like to be scooped up from above, but if you pick them up gently by the tail and plop them in your hand, they like being out. 

Anywho, I have a bunch of shades of agouti, and one diluted one. 
I'm hoping to breed the diluted ones, make some solid brown ones, and possibly some BEW ones. :3

I have way to many right now. So if you, or someone you know wants one or two, let me know, cause a bunch are for sale. 

Video in this link!
http://nl.tinypic.com/r/312clxk/4
In the video, i keep curling my fingers up, because they like to nibble on finger tips when they're in the cage with them.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww! I love them! So cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They have such big eyes! What are they? African Singing Rat; Australian Spinning Ringtails; Awfully Spiffy Rodents???


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

ASF - I think equals African Soft Furred.

I like the one with the white face.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Awfully Spiffy Rodents!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They look lovely!! The first one looks just like one of mine, right down to the markings above her eyes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Gosh if only we were in the same country! They are lovely! x


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Little sweeties!!
My old college used to have 10 millions of these, sadly none of them were cuddly ): 
Is the last one an Argente??


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know what the name of the colour is. I'm not familiar with the proper term. :? 
I've just been calling her tan, or diluted. If someone knows the proper term, I'd love to know. :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

> Colour mutations:
> 
> Multimammate mice are now seen in quite a variety of colours including the natural agouti brown (AA). Note: genetic symbols are for demonstration purposes only as there is not to my knowledge any clear-cut genetic information available on the multimammate mouse.
> 
> ...


Just found this


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Fabulous! Very heplfull! Exactly what I needed!

I have some that are either cinnamon, or REC (red eyed cinnamon!) carrier then! I'm hoping to breed some of the RECs and some that are self coloured. 

I'm also going to try for BEWs, but that will take some time.
I have one with a really nice deep red colour, that I might keep in the marked line. 
I really prefer that deep red colour. You can see him in the pile of ASFs, near the bottom of the picture. His fur is much darker than the others.


----------

